# Are AP's (or OW/OW) ever okay remaining just that?



## totalfive21 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm wondering if the AP's out there are ever content knowing that their married paramour will never leave his/her spouse. Or must they be strung along somehow with the hope that their paramour will leave the spouse?

I guess this applies mostly to AP's (or OW/OM) that are not married. Presumably there are some that are married that are content to be doing the same thing their lover is doing.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

There's people that prefer married partners. They get a thrill from being the OW/OM. They feel they have power over the spouse that is being betrayed. It's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Married tail is easier to get.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

vms said:


> There's people that prefer married partners. They get a thrill from being the OW/OM. They feel they have power over the spouse that is being betrayed. It's pretty disgusting.


Perhaps all married folks need to talk about this and be aware of how PUAs and sickos work their toxins into marriage.

If they are obviously aware, the tells of the other person can be seen ahead of time for what they are. Nicing, compliments, instigate, isolate escalate. All the slow slow steps taken can be seen and dealt with in healthy ways.

Of course, the spouse initiating is another story...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

One size doesn't fit all. There are probably as many different reasons as there are different APs.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> One size doesn't fit all. There are probably as many different reasons as there are different APs.


Except for condoms.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dogbert said:


> Except for condoms.


The condomed man ate a hearty breakfast...


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> The condomed man ate a hearty breakfast...


Nothing like a hot, buttered *muffin* with *sausage* to start the morning right. Yum!


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

totalfive21 said:


> I'm wondering if the AP's out there are ever content knowing that their married paramour will never leave his/her spouse. Or must they be strung along somehow with the hope that their paramour will leave the spouse?
> 
> I guess this applies mostly to AP's (or OW/OM) that are not married. Presumably there are some that are married that are content to be doing the same thing their lover is doing.


I know one person who is the OM in affairland. He is perfectly content as he is only in it for one thing and that's sex. He never strings her along or give the hope of ever having the relationship be more than it is. He is pretty blunt about it with her.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

totalfive21 said:


> I'm wondering if the AP's out there are ever content knowing that their married paramour will never leave his/her spouse. Or must they be strung along somehow with the hope that their paramour will leave the spouse?
> 
> I guess this applies mostly to AP's (or OW/OM) that are not married. Presumably there are some that are married that are content to be doing the same thing their lover is doing.


There's a thread recently started called Guiding Waywards which I think the poster miss spelt and should be applied to these people :FIREdevil:[


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dogbert said:


> Nothing like a hot, buttered *muffin* with *sausage* to start the morning right. Yum!


Muffin and sausages for breakfast?

Now, that's an American idea I could get used to very easily!:smthumbup:

Mind you: Black pudding, sausage, baked beans, fried eggs, mushrooms, fried bread and toast now that is a proper breakfast!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

There are websites for just married people to just hook up for sex. Its claimed that women go to one of the big ones the days after Valentines and Mothers day by the tens of thousands more than on normal days.

Supposedly, there are more women than men on that website in Australia now.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> There are websites for just married people to just hook up for sex. Its claimed that women go to one of the big ones the days after Valentines and Mothers day by the tens of thousands more than on normal days.
> 
> Supposedly, there are more women than men on that website in Australia now.


Makes me ill. Some kind of entitlement mindset?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> Married tail is easier to get.


You know from experience?


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> There are websites for just married people to just hook up for sex. Its claimed that women go to one of the big ones the days after Valentines and Mothers day by the tens of thousands more than on normal days.
> 
> Supposedly, there are more women than men on that website in Australia now.


Wow yikes!!! I must be one of the very few married Aussie women that's not on it as i have never heard of it.. lol


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

vellocet said:


> You know from experience?


Sadly yes. In college, lots of guys had affairs with married women. They said the wives only wanted NSA sex lots more than the single girls. I said fvck that $hit!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

totalfive21 said:


> I'm wondering if the AP's out there are ever content knowing that their married paramour will never leave his/her spouse. Or must they be strung along somehow with the hope that their paramour will leave the spouse?
> 
> I guess this applies mostly to AP's (or OW/OM) that are not married. Presumably there are some that are married that are content to be doing the same thing their lover is doing.


When it comes to single OW at least, most of the time they are NOT ok with it. Oh sure, at first they may act like they understand the situation and their place as a mere booty call. They certainly have no qualms with falling into bed with a married man, telling themselves it "just happened" and it's not their fault. But as time goes on and they get attached, they start to expect that the man will leave his wife for them. They think they are special, that they are soulmates, that the wife doesn't deserve him, blah, blah, blah. And so they wait and wait, listening to excuse after excuse from their married boyfriend as to why he can't leave his wife and kids just yet. 

If you are really interested in this topic, check out Loveshack's OM/OW forum. It is an eye-opening (and pretty much revolting) look into the minds of the OM/OW. Hundreds of pages of the same old story over and over and over again - women pining away for their married boyfriends, convinced that someday he will finally choose them over the wife. And of course, married OW pining away over their married AP, while at the same time hoping their own H doesn't find out.


----------

